# DB-Zelleninhalt mit String vergleichen klappt nicht



## it-girl (9. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich lese Daten aus meiner DB2 aus, was soweit auch klappt. Nun will ich aber den ausgelesenen Wert mit einem String vergleichen, was wiederum nicht klappt 
Das geht doch eigentlich so:

```
if (resultset.getString("spalte1") == "Text") {...}
```

Ich habe auch schon versucht, den Zelleninhalt in eine ArrayList<String> zu schreiben (das funktioniert auch), aber da kann ich das auch nicht vergleichen.

Mit beiden Möglichkeiten kommt false raus, obwohl der String der gleiche ist, wie das was ich mir aus der DB ausgeben lassen kann.

Wo liegt hier mein (Denk)Fehler? Ich weiß grad echt nicht mehr weiter 

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.

LG it-girl


----------



## eRaaaa (9. Jun 2011)

it-girl hat gesagt.:


> Das geht doch eigentlich so:
> 
> ```
> if (resultset.getString("spalte1") == "Text") {...}
> ```



Genau so eben *nicht* 
Siehe: http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/1350-vergleichen-strings.html


----------



## Camino (9. Jun 2011)

Strings vergleichst du mit equals() und nicht mit ==, also z.B. string1.equals(string2)


----------



## it-girl (9. Jun 2011)

Oh mann, klar doch :autsch:
Ich hab den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen, danke euch 

LG it-girl


----------

